# Combat Wounded Veteran



## GoodFriend (Feb 4, 2008)

is beautiful music for all those who didn't know...
listen to their cd "this is not an erect, all-neon body" if you don't believe me...

or anything else of theres for that matter =p



love for grindcore =]


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 6, 2008)

no one???

oh come on now


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

somebody will eventually chime in...

... i'm close to 3000 posts... padding my stats??? 

... never...


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 13, 2008)

i swear sometime someones gonna respond to this...


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright lumberjack i looked em up on youtube. Never heard of them but it aint that bad i would have loved rocking out to this with the shrooms i just had a few days ago.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 14, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> Alright lumberjack i looked em up on youtube. Never heard of them but it aint that bad i would have loved rocking out to this with the shrooms i just had a few days ago.


their cd's are better... some "easy listening" stuff, huh?


thank you for taking the time to check them out and reply... now i don't hate myself as much...


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 14, 2008)

i saw one song on youtube. they suck. sorry.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 14, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> i saw one song on youtube. they suck. sorry.


maybe you'd be more into The Holy Molars...

part charles bronson (the band), part the locust...

=]


----------



## DWR (Feb 14, 2008)

I would rather fuck olivia whilst 50 cents watching me 

lol there ok... dont like the singer


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 14, 2008)

NOPE. they suck too. damn! and i was looking for new music.

but i did fing propagandhi in one of those links. they had good music.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 14, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> NOPE. they suck too. damn! and i was looking for new music.
> 
> but i did fing propagandhi in one of those links. they had good music.


mmk... is that more along your lines??

i'd suggest then looking up INDK
they're a bit poppier (not mainstream... just catchier) so it might suit you more...

i like lots of punk... =]


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 14, 2008)

great song and vid:

YouTube - Propagandhi - The Only Good Fascist Is A Very Dead Fascist


----------



## closet.cult (Feb 14, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> mmk... is that more along your lines??
> 
> i'd suggest then looking up INDK
> they're a bit poppier (not mainstream... just catchier) so it might suit you more...
> ...


good call. much better!


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 14, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> good call. much better!


... just gotta know your taste... let me think of a few others to recommend...


if your a rancid fan you'll love Time Again...

blood or wiskey for some good irish punk... or the pogues for a more folksy irish punk...

GRIMPLE
i strongly suggest listening to this band...

more later?
hahaa


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 15, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> great song and vid:
> 
> YouTube - Propagandhi - The Only Good Fascist Is A Very Dead Fascist



Hell yeah man i fuckin love propagandhi too, fuck i havnt listen to thim in ages. they speak some fuckin truth in there music too. heres a good one too,
YouTube - Propagandhi - Mate Ka Moris Ukun Rasik An Live


----------



## ledesordre (Feb 17, 2008)

cwv is pretty sweet. i haven't really listened to them in a few years though. the split 7" with orchid is fucking sick.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 18, 2008)

ledesordre said:


> cwv is pretty sweet. i haven't really listened to them in a few years though. *the split 7" with orchid is fucking sic*k.


i don't have this one... i'm gonna try and find it now... thanks =]


... i knew SOMEONE else had to have known about them... haha


----------

